# Photos *16 weeks* LO Sleeping



## daopdesign

As a few of you will know I m/c at 16 weeks and had to deliver a few days later. I was utterly terrified but after seeing him I realised I had nothing to be scared about. At 16 weeks I wasn't at all sure what to expect but as you can see my LO had all the foundations laid, just needed to grow and put some weight on. I'm only posting the photo of his head as the other one's I have have his arms and legs all over the place (we didn't want to move anything because he looked so fragile). 

I always found myself on websites looking for pics of babies at my time in the pregnancy so hopefully this photo can be informative and show anyone at this gestation just how developed they are even at 16 weeks. 

Tiny but perfectly formed :cry: the midwife on duty did make a comment about there being a lot of fluid round his head but then again she also said this can be perfectly normal. I have accepted that there was probably something not right with him which is why nature chose not to carry on as it was certainly nothing I did. :shrug:

Couldn't even look at the pics or scan photos after it happened but now I can, may my little man be in peace, mummy will always love you and have you in her heart :sleep::kiss: xxx


----------



## SatansSprite

I admire your strength in being able to look. I couldn't. Then again I didn't miscarry and then deliver later, everything happened all at once for me and it was too much. Amazing how much is actually there though, I was only 2 weeks ahead of where you were, so mine probably wouldn't have had too much difference in appearance to yours. 

May our little angels rest peacefully!


----------



## kayleigh89

Bless ya babes!
It really does break my heart :( 

Bigs HUGS! x


----------



## daopdesign

I too admired other woman, especially those that posted on this forum. Never thought I'd be able to share this with others but I'm glad I did. TBH if I'd been in your situation I'd probably be feeling the same. We got sent home for 3 days until they induced me which at first I absolutely hated but now thinking about it, it was good because we had time to come to terms with things. 

SatansSprite I really do hope you don't beat yourself up about not seeing your baby as I just couldn't do that. You still have time and maybe it would be good for you and your OH. Really don't mean to sound like I'm having a go, I'm not. Just want to make sure you are OK and maybe if you did see them you could kinda celebrate what time you had during your pregnancy. Did you allow the hospital to take them away to the morgue? How do you feel about this?


----------



## SatansSprite

I honestly don't know where the baby was taken. All I know is they once I passed the baby and the placenta the OB mentioned something about it going to Pathology, I don't know what was going to be done or anything after that. I wasn't really thinking about asking. I was still feeling really cold and shakey and just trying to focus on keeping still and trying to get warm. My blood pressure was still at a point of having only JUST been brought back up out of dangerous levels, so my body was still reacting to that.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs: My Ava looked similar, I lost her at 18 weeks :cry: We did hold her and we buried her on march 11th. They did take a tissue sample but the cells did not grow so all they said was they are 90 percent sure it was chromosomal. I am so deeply sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

SatansSprite said:


> I honestly don't know where the baby was taken. All I know is they once I passed the baby and the placenta the OB mentioned something about it going to Pathology, I don't know what was going to be done or anything after that. I wasn't really thinking about asking. I was still feeling really cold and shakey and just trying to focus on keeping still and trying to get warm. My blood pressure was still at a point of having only JUST been brought back up out of dangerous levels, so my body was still reacting to that.

I'm sure the docs and stuff were good with you and I think because of the dangerous situation with yourself maybe they thought it best to try and keep things as calm as poss. I'm sure if you wanted to see your baby you could call the hospital, don't see a reason why you couldn't. Don't be scared, you've seen my photo it's not as bad as you think. But if you don't I respect you for that anyway, everyone deals with things in their own way :hugs: x


----------



## peanut08

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::hugs::hugs: Thank you for sharing your beautiful angel :hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

Andypanda6570 said:


> :hugs::hugs: My Ava looked similar, I lost her at 18 weeks :cry: We did hold her and we buried her on march 11th. They did take a tissue sample but the cells did not grow so all they said was they are 90 percent sure it was chromosomal. I am so deeply sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

hey hun that's what I'm thinking, it was an abnormality as I know for sure there just gonna say 'it's just one of them things'. We didn't choose to do a PM as they wanted to cart him off to Manchester and we'd already arranged the memorial burial. Hugs to you hunny, we are super woman for what we have gone though and coped with hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

daopdesign said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: My Ava looked similar, I lost her at 18 weeks :cry: We did hold her and we buried her on march 11th. They did take a tissue sample but the cells did not grow so all they said was they are 90 percent sure it was chromosomal. I am so deeply sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> hey hun that's what I'm thinking, it was an abnormality as I know for sure there just gonna say 'it's just one of them things'. We didn't choose to do a PM as they wanted to cart him off to Manchester and we'd already arranged the memorial burial. Hugs to you hunny, we are super woman for what we have gone though and coped with hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I didn't want a PM I just told them to take the tissue and go from there. Of course with my luck I didn't get any answers and they said the cells sometimes do not grow so i guess I will just never know and that is really hard. I agree we are super woman , I could have never imagined this pain ever :cry::cry::cry: Again I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

Andypanda6570 said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: My Ava looked similar, I lost her at 18 weeks :cry: We did hold her and we buried her on march 11th. They did take a tissue sample but the cells did not grow so all they said was they are 90 percent sure it was chromosomal. I am so deeply sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> hey hun that's what I'm thinking, it was an abnormality as I know for sure there just gonna say 'it's just one of them things'. We didn't choose to do a PM as they wanted to cart him off to Manchester and we'd already arranged the memorial burial. Hugs to you hunny, we are super woman for what we have gone though and coped with hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't want a PM I just told them to take the tissue and go from there. Of course with my luck I didn't get any answers and they said the cells sometimes do not grow so i guess I will just never know and that is really hard. I agree we are super woman , I could have never imagined this pain ever :cry::cry::cry: Again I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

awww hugs to you too hunny :hugs::hugs: it doesn't make it any easier knowing others like yourself have gone through this also but it does give me comfort to know I'm not the only one so thank you for your kind words :kiss:


----------



## v2007

Thank you so much for sharing. 

Beautiful :cry:

:hug:

V xxx


----------



## SassyLou

He's beautiful, thank you for sharing him with us :hugs:

xxx


----------



## SatansSprite

daopdesign said:


> SatansSprite said:
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know where the baby was taken. All I know is they once I passed the baby and the placenta the OB mentioned something about it going to Pathology, I don't know what was going to be done or anything after that. I wasn't really thinking about asking. I was still feeling really cold and shakey and just trying to focus on keeping still and trying to get warm. My blood pressure was still at a point of having only JUST been brought back up out of dangerous levels, so my body was still reacting to that.
> 
> I'm sure the docs and stuff were good with you and I think because of the dangerous situation with yourself maybe they thought it best to try and keep things as calm as poss. I'm sure if you wanted to see your baby you could call the hospital, don't see a reason why you couldn't. Don't be scared, you've seen my photo it's not as bad as you think. But if you don't I respect you for that anyway, everyone deals with things in their own way :hugs: xClick to expand...

I think it would be overload on the mental images. I keep picturing my explosion of amniotic fluid I had, and keep thinking of the sensation of the hardness of the head as it was coming out of me and just the mental images of everything else. It's when I picture those I get my weak moments, so Im trying to not think of those as much as possible. Adding anymore mental images like that, would just make it that much harder for me.


----------



## daopdesign

SatansSprite said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SatansSprite said:
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know where the baby was taken. All I know is they once I passed the baby and the placenta the OB mentioned something about it going to Pathology, I don't know what was going to be done or anything after that. I wasn't really thinking about asking. I was still feeling really cold and shakey and just trying to focus on keeping still and trying to get warm. My blood pressure was still at a point of having only JUST been brought back up out of dangerous levels, so my body was still reacting to that.
> 
> I'm sure the docs and stuff were good with you and I think because of the dangerous situation with yourself maybe they thought it best to try and keep things as calm as poss. I'm sure if you wanted to see your baby you could call the hospital, don't see a reason why you couldn't. Don't be scared, you've seen my photo it's not as bad as you think. But if you don't I respect you for that anyway, everyone deals with things in their own way :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> I think it would be overload on the mental images. I keep picturing my explosion of amniotic fluid I had, and keep thinking of the sensation of the hardness of the head as it was coming out of me and just the mental images of everything else. It's when I picture those I get my weak moments, so Im trying to not think of those as much as possible. Adding anymore mental images like that, would just make it that much harder for me.Click to expand...

totally understand hun, the pics in your head can be the worst. I had a C-Sec with my son and with my loss had a 'natural' birth - what a way to experience it aye!

Anything you need to get off your chest or talk to us/I about we're all here and been in same kinda situation, sending you a massive hug and admiring the strength of you coming on here to talk about things xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## jojo23

:hugs: a little sleeping angel xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SatansSprite

I hear you exactly on the previous cesarean and what a way to get a 'natural' birth. Crazy thing was, at my previous midwife appointment, the discussion had been on if I wanted to try VBAC or not, and I did. I had REALLY wanted a VBAC. Makes me sad it happened this way, and yet at the same time a little bit hopeful that, when me and OH try again and WHEN (not if, cause im trying to be optimistic) I get to term and get my little baby, that maybe since my body has shown that it actually CAN do what it's supposed to, that a doc or someone would be willing to let me try VBAC again, only this time a REAL VBAC though.


----------



## hannpin

What a beautiful little angel you have :hugs:

I too had VBAC with Harri who was born sleeping at 20 weeks. Infact it was a water birth, which would not have been allowed if I had been giving birth to a live baby :Cry:

However atleast we now have something to push for in the future girls now we know our bodies are capable of doing it the natural way. xxxxx


----------



## kiki04

Thats just what my LO would have looked like too as I had my d&c at 16w6d. I am so sorry for your loss but your son was beautiful :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Swsarah

I can't even imagine what you have been though. So sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing


----------



## maybebaby3

so sorry for your loss :hugs: you are right he is perfect. RIP little man.


----------



## Weeplin

Your little angel is perfect :hugs:

Sorry for your loss hon xx


----------



## SarahJane

You have a very handsome little boy and are right to be proud of him :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## nickyXjayno

Amazing how perfect he is.
You are so strong :hugs:.


----------



## jo_lou_pip

how brave you are too post that pic.he/she looks a perfect little angel.at 1st i wasnt going too look bt it a georgeous little formed baby.R.I.P little one.


----------



## mrsraggle

:hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

hes gorgeous, so sorry for your loss x


----------



## xSamanthax

I am so sorry for your loss hun he is beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Im so sorry huni, your little angel looks so peaceful and gorgeous. Thankyou for being soooo strong and posting your story <3


----------



## mommydreamer

he's beautiful! i delivered my baby boy at 17 weeks, he had also passed away at 16 weeks. i was terrified too, but they are beautiful. i'm so sorry for your loss honey.


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am sorry for your loss. You are so brave sharing him with everyone, I have only ever shared Isabella privately and wish I was stronger :(


----------



## IHrtSteve

So sorry for your loss. Stay strong.


----------



## daopdesign

Thanks to all of you who have viewed this thread and left a comment :) 

It is truly amazing the growth and development us humans go through. All heartbeats have a soul no matter how big or small xxx


----------



## JPARR01

I am very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your beautiful angel. God bless! :hugs:


----------



## Justme

:hugs: so sorry for your loss hun x x


----------



## niknak242

Thank you for sharing. I lost my little guy at 15 weeks on 4/10/11 and it is kind of nice to see what he may have looked like.


----------



## Nic1107

He is absolutely gorgeous :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you so much for sharing, you are so strong. What a lovely little guy. Hugs!


----------



## BabyBoyle

He is beautiful.. reminds me of Madison, lost her at 16w3d. Beautiful baby boy.. Thankyou for sharing him with us xxxx


----------



## secretbaby

Oh what a beautiful little boy (((hugs))) I am so very sorry for your loss xx 

Thank you for sharing your picture, I am sure it may help many people, especially those facing loosing their baby at a similar gestation.


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs:


----------



## sweetcheeks78

:hugs: thank you for sharing honey.


----------



## twinklestar

fly high little angel 

:hugs:


----------



## mama2connor

What a beautiful picture of your little angel. I also lost my twin boys at 16+3 gestation, and when i had found out they had died inside of me i was so terrified, didn't know what to expect that i searched the internet high and low for a baby of my gestation. At the time i didn't manage to find anything but it's AMAZING how they are fully formed at that stage. I was in total awe of my twins when i had them. Thinking of you and your angel xx


----------



## daopdesign

mama2connor said:


> What a beautiful picture of your little angel. I also lost my twin boys at 16+3 gestation, and when i had found out they had died inside of me i was so terrified, didn't know what to expect that i searched the internet high and low for a baby of my gestation. At the time i didn't manage to find anything but it's AMAZING how they are fully formed at that stage. I was in total awe of my twins when i had them. Thinking of you and your angel xx

Thank you hun x


----------



## Angelpie

I'm so very sorry for your lose. Your son is beautiful :) he's an angel in heaven along with my son, whom i lost at 18 weeks gestation last August. I know what you mean when you talk of the fear of seeing him, i was utterly petrified it took me over an hour to pluck up the courage to hold him. When i saw him for the first time i realised like yourself i had nothing to fear, he was just a perfect small little person, my little baby. I actually feared other people seeing him because i was terrified they might not see the beautiful little baby i had created and that scared me more. I was wrong though, nobody saw him like that, infact they all saw what i saw a beautiful sleeping baby, just like your little one. I know the mixture of emotions that must be flooding through you just now, and if you ever want to talk you can message me. 
P.S I made up a memory box with my little ones blanket and scans and any reminder of him. I sent balloons to him on his due date which helped, and because i don't have a headstone or somewhere i can go and visit him i bought a crystal plack for my living room, with his name engraved in it and message from me and his dad and sister, just so that i would have something to talk to when i was thinking of him. Stay strong there is a way through, i never thought i would hear myself say it, but it does get easier with time. lots of love to you and your angel, from me and my angel xxx


----------



## Becca2704

fly high little man xxxx


----------



## Raincloud

Your son looks so similar to my baby girl. He was beautiful, I'm so sorry for your loss.

My biggest regret is not taking any pictures of her. What a lovely little angel you have.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Genna

:flow: fly high angel


----------



## mummy2anangel

beautiful, im so sorry this happened to you though, you are in my thoughts xx


----------



## Rhio92

Beautiful x


----------



## emmylou92

Fly high little man x :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: to you hunni and floaty :kiss: to your angel


----------



## Jasiellover

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## candy808

So sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## OliveMartini

He's perfect hun :hugs:


----------

